# I Found My True Love (K) Free Pattern



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This is it. I have ways loved the traditional look of Nordic style knitting. I recently began knitting this style again (I did a couple of pairs of mittens last year) and I realize that this is really the style of knitting I enjoy the most.

Of course I will always enjoy lace knitting and baby items and top down sweaters and afghans and all the other things I knit, I just think that THIS is my favorite.

Again, I seem to be in the (very small) minority because I have rarely seen anyone post this style of knitting here on KP. For those of you who may be interested. This is the Arctic Hat pattern that can be found here...

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W285_LanaDoroArcticHat.pdf

There is one minor error in the pattern that I should note. When decreasing for the top, the chart and written instructions for the decreasing rows do not match up. I found that the written instructions are correct and used those to decrease. Other than that, well written and great pattern.

I knitted this hat in Deborah Norville worsted weight non-pilling yarn. I find that some yarns will bleed when using such contrasting colors. I don't have that problem with this yarn when knitting or washing.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> This is it. I have ways loved the traditional look of Nordic style knitting. I recently began knitting this style again (I did a couple of pairs of mittens last year) and I realize that this is really the style of knitting I enjoy the most.
> 
> Of course I will always enjoy lace knitting and baby items and top down sweaters and afghans and all the other things I knit, I just think that THIS is my favorite.
> 
> ...


I was going to ask if you used bobbins but when I see inside the hat, I see you carried yarns around. Looks very nice.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Where I live it is so cold that I prefer to carry the yarn because it makes it double thick and extra warm. I plan to wear this skiing and the two layers of yarn will keep out the wind and cold. I forgot to mention that I live outside of Buffalo, NY and we have had over a foot of snow today alone. Temps are a balmy 0%!! :roll:


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I like the scandinavian style, too, and have made several items (sweaters, hats, and mittens) but found I don't like the mess of carrying the yarns. But if you like it, go for it!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Where I live it is so cold that I prefer to carry the yarn because it makes it double thick and extra warm. I plan to wear this skiing and the two layers of yarn will keep out the wind and cold. I forgot to mention that I live outside of Buffalo, NY and we have had over a foot of snow today alone. Temps are a balmy 0%!! :roll:


Then I would carry the yarns too.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great. Not my favorite to knit, but then life would be so boring if we all liked the same things.


----------



## Larson (Aug 3, 2011)

Amy - truly a beautiful set! Living in Florida I wouldn't get a chance to wear this, however, a trip to cold weather country and I'd definitely be sporting this lovely set. Great work.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Where I live it is so cold that I prefer to carry the yarn because it makes it double thick and extra warm. I plan to wear this skiing and the two layers of yarn will keep out the wind and cold. I forgot to mention that I live outside of Buffalo, NY and we have had over a foot of snow today alone. Temps are a balmy 0%!! :roll:


Amy, couldn't you adapt this pattern to a true "double knit" since it has only two colors? It would eliminate carried yarns and still make it not only double thick, but also reversible. I've never done it, but it seems possible to me.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous knitting! I agree that carrying the yarns makes it so much warmer.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

fabulous! someday I have got to try my hand at something like that


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Amy, as always, gorgeous knitting and I find these works outstanding. I'm not located all that far from you and yes, Brrrrrrr, it is cold. I think I could even wear that inside the house tonight. Beautiful work and I love those patterns.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Where I live it is so cold that I prefer to carry the yarn because it makes it double thick and extra warm. I plan to wear this skiing and the two layers of yarn will keep out the wind and cold. I forgot to mention that I live outside of Buffalo, NY and we have had over a foot of snow today alone. Temps are a balmy 0%!! :roll:
> ...


I may be in the minority here as well, but I find carrying the yarns to be very easy... easier than some other color techniques. I am a thrower and I throw the first color with my pointer finger and the second with my middle finger. I hold the first color over my pointer finger and the second over my middle finger. I don't stop to put one down or pick one up, just knit along and put the yarn on the needle from which ever finger it is laying over. Not sure if you can picture this, but this way it takes no longer than regular knitting.

I am self-taught, so I just do what ever "seems" right and comfortable for me.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, your work reflects on your passionate love for it. Amazing job!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, Amy. I grew up in Buffalo, NY, left when I was in my early 20s.


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

So pretty!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very very nice, love the style of the hat
I was browsing this morning and saw the pattern for the mittens and hat on Ravelry as well


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

PERFECT! Inside looks as good as the outside. :lol:


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Can't get over how beautifully the colored pattern continues through the crown decreases of your black & white hat! It's very artistic and beautiful!!

Amy, you've proven that you can knit just about anything--and probably have!! :lol: It's inspiring to hear you've rediscovered a technique that is becoming your new passion. I love seeing everything you share with us.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Amy I love your hat - have not tried this style of knitting but you sure make it sound easier than I've heard others say, definitely moved up on my todo list


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

I love it. I really like that style of knitting. I haven't been able to do it to my own satisfaction yet, but will keep on trying. Do you have any links to tutorials that are really helpful?


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Amy, I was admiring the mittens when you first posted them and the hat is awesome. I am glad that you posted a picture of the inside of the hat. It is not messy in the least and the fact that it provides extra warmth is a real bonus. I love the look of the Scandinavian knits, so I may add this to my ever-growing list of challenges to try. Would certainly get the opportunity to wear them in chilly Wisconsin - luckily we are not getting as much snow as you! Thank you for posting!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful hat and mittens! Stranded color work is my favorite! I also carry the yarn instead of using bobbins.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


You make it sound easy and you always get excellent results! I can't argue with that.


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Lovely work,I just bought a book of knitting patterns of the Nordic style and can't wait to try it,there was a pattern for a beaded shawl that I am working on now and would like to do mittens next.Michaels has Merino wool for $2.99 this week so we all know where I'm off to at the first chance.Whoo hoo


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Great job on the hat and mittens. I like the way the white lines on the hat continue up and meet at the top. The length of the hat is nice too, long enough to keep your ears warm.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


Ab fab work, looking forward to trying something like this later in year, i too am natural 'thrower' and the way you carry is inspirational, i am learning continental knitting and holding one colour on either side would probably work the same wouldn't it?


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


Ab fab work, looking forward to trying something like this later in year, i too am natural 'thrower' and the way you carry is inspirational, i am learning continental knitting and holding one colour on either side would probably work the same wouldn't it?
:thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

These are beautiful. Living in Florida, I have little need for something so warm but did when we lived in Montana. I, too, am a thrower. I throw the main color and use continental method for contrasting color. I'm going to practice your method; it may be easier.


----------



## Isabel L (Nov 20, 2011)

I love your hat and mittens. I have done Icelandic knitting patterns and I, also, really enjoy this type of knitting. The outcome is so worth the time it takes to weave all the colors at the back. Beautiful......


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

Such beautiful, careful work! As always


----------



## JTRR (May 29, 2012)

You're inspiring me to try.This is the best hat I've seen in a long time.JTRR


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Excellent knitting.


----------



## broadsue (Dec 29, 2012)

This is fab!I've downloaded the pattern,great for using up some of the oddments in my stash.Found a lovely fitted tank top in fairisle I might tackle.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It is so beautiful Amy, and you have done a wonderful job in the making of it.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful work. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

From AmyKnits:

[/quote] I hold the first color over my pointer finger and the second over my middle finger. I don't stop to put one down or pick one up, just knit along and put the yarn on the needle from which ever finger it is laying over.[/quote]

Great idea - I'll have to try it.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Wonderful Amy! Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

You did a great job..would like to see it "modeled". I am not familiar with how that style looks on.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Amy, 

I'm going to ask you, when you say you like Nordic knitting, what is specific of this style that you like? (ok, I could go read about it but want to know what you like so much about it 

These are lovely! The Norville has some wool, eh? or is it acrylic? I have her sock yarns and love those.

Christine


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

My mother taught me years ago that no matter what method is used to create a piece, the true test of the quality of the work is how it looks on the inside. You get an A+! Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> This is it. I have ways loved the traditional look of Nordic style knitting. I recently began knitting this style again (I did a couple of pairs of mittens last year) and I realize that this is really the style of knitting I enjoy the most.
> 
> Of course I will always enjoy lace knitting and baby items and top down sweaters and afghans and all the other things I knit, I just think that THIS is my favorite.
> 
> ...


Oh, yes! Amy, it is gorgeous! You do lovely work and the inside is as perfect as the outside. Thank you for showing both sides.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Amy, love your hat..nice design you used and your work is lovely. Great job!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love the set. It is very pretty.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Love it! Wonderful job on a great pattern! I have not yet tried this, but it's on my radar.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Amy, your work is beautiful! Thanks for the link..


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> This is it. I have ways loved the traditional look of Nordic style knitting. I recently began knitting this style again (I did a couple of pairs of mittens last year) and I realize that this is really the style of knitting I enjoy the most.
> 
> Of course I will always enjoy lace knitting and baby items and top down sweaters and afghans and all the other things I knit, I just think that THIS is my favorite.
> 
> ...


Hi,Amy, I too love this style of knitting, just have never posted any. Suggest you would enjoy doing the Sanquhar patterns. Sanquhar is a small town in Scotland which has it' s own traditional designs, usually done in black and white and very detailed, the museum in the town has a lovely display of original traditional items, very impressive. Should come up with a google search.
Joy


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job. Love the color combo.


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Amazing knitting --hat and gloves!!!!i always love seeing your creations. Thanks for sharing.
Molly


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice, Amy!!! You do such beautiful work! I love the mittens matching the hat. I am glad you are keeping it for yourself. Enjoy skiing! ;0)


----------



## gideonraven (Oct 23, 2011)

Lovely work and great pattern. I have just started doing colour work and I am loving it. I have made three hats on a 16 inch circular and they were fine, getting better with each one I made but when I started a similar pair of mittens to yours with DNPs I was getting in so much of a muddle and my floats were really messy. 
I have just started a simple pair of mitts with magic loop <this is my first attempt at this technique> in the hope it will be easier to use with two or three strands of colour. Can you tell me how you do your mittens. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

You have a real gift. This type of knitting is really difficult for me. Really nice job.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

So pretty, it looks complicated. May have to try it. Beautiful work!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

AmyKnits, I live outside of Buffalo (south) also. I knitted a few Dale sweaters some years ago, but in my old age I don't take on big challenges. I guess I figure I don't have enough time. Your hat and mittens are beautifully done. I'm inspired to try something similar.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Your work is beautiful and very neat. I enjoy fairisle knitting - and I carry the yarns along too.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

The hat is great! I too love Scandinavian style patterns or Fair Isle. Your floats are very even,proof that you have the technique well in hand. The doubled yarn was one of the original purposes of the designs, I suspect, as well as using up left over bits of yarn on hand. 
I have made several trips thru Buffolo in the winter. Most have been with snow to the door handles and visibility ending at the hood ornament. Thats pretty serious lake effect! 
Joan 8060


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

your amazing!! love watching for your posts!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

As always Amy, this is something to behold!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I envy your talent. I have only been able to attach different colors of yarn at a seam line so far. However, I have just finished a hat for charity and I am going to try the hat posted on All Free. Its called "Pretty Polka Dot Hat". I will have to do some research on how to fix yarn from polka dot to polka dot. But I want to start small and who knows, I might try other patterns. I do like the some of the decorative pieces I see on the different web sites and things other knitters have done. Just now getting the courage to spread my wings.


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks for sharing, it is beautiful and now on my list.......you just used one panel of pattern for the mitten, right? Pat


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Made a Scandinavian knit sweater for my brother when I was in college. I was so proud of it! His very pregnant wife wore it most of the time as it was very warm.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe another 20 years of knitting and I could master that...it's just so intricate and beautiful. GREAT job!


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

What a wonderful hat. It is a masterpiece.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's so nice, Amy. You did a beautiful job. Thanks for the link.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Amy, those are just beautiful! Colorwork is one thing that I have on my list to try this year.


----------



## Suzicue (Jan 29, 2013)

So beautiful. I'm inspired by the fact that you are self taught. I am new to knitting and would love to eventually be at that level of knitting. Even though I'm in Florida - I know I'll need it at some point of my travels!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

You did an amazing job!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

very nice. I understand the falling in love with thing. I finally "fell" for a pattern in fairisle type pattern Cinquefoil hat. And finished it in a month with the kit yarn for it from Elann. Now am looking for mitten patterns that might match it. 
Your hat and mittens are great. I need to post pix of my hat for you to see.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful work as always Amy, LOVE them. I too like scandinavian knitting, I am presently knitting a sweater for my daughter


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Amy


AmyKnits said:


> This is it. I have ways loved the traditional look of Nordic style knitting. I recently began knitting this style again (I did a couple of pairs of mittens last year) and I realize that this is really the style of knitting I enjoy the most.
> 
> Of course I will always enjoy lace knitting and baby items and top down sweaters and afghans and all the other things I knit, I just think that THIS is my favorite.
> 
> ...


Amy- I just opened a workshop yesterday "Have fun with color" 
where donmaur is teaching fairisle, intarsia and other color knitting - it is workshop #14 and you can see the link at the bottom of my message above my blog address. when you are there scroll down to the workshops and click on #14. I think it will be a good workshop as she designs a lot of her own projects. The first session is how to move the colors and different techniques. It might be helpful although you don't need lessons - you might however want to drop by next week and see what they are doing. your work is outstanding! I watch for your posts and pictures of your work. Designer


----------



## elderb42 (Dec 23, 2012)

You've done it again, Amy!! Not only have you shown your beautiful work, but I've learned a new technique from you. I'm a thrower, too and with using the two fingers, it would seem to make the process much easier. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

Amy, always enjoy looking at your work. I think this style is beautiful, am scared to try. Thanks for trekking how you hod your yarn. How do you keep tension from your carrying yarn in back the same? How do you keep it from being too tight or loose, is it because you carry the unused color on your other finger as you work across?


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

That's supposed to be telling! And probably should have used the word described.


----------



## judy nossaman (May 4, 2011)

FABULOUS!!! Thanks so much for the different views. You decreased for the top just right to get it to look so finished. I appreciate your floats as I learned how to do that, but haven't had the courage to try until now. Enjoy your winter and being warm!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Amy, you are going to look gorgeous on the slopes this week! What a fabulous hat. One of the things I love about knitting is that I can have many favorites...and keep switching them out as my mood and interests shift. BTW, I lived in Buffalo for 8 years. I went to school there and stayed for a while after graduating. I know how cold it can get. There were some years that the snow seemed relentless, always blowing sideways from the winds off the lake. I never saw it hit the ground and would joke about how so much managed to accumulate.


----------



## Lodestarwovens (Jan 2, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! I especially love the mittens. I used to do alot of fair isle sweaters and don't find the stranding tough at all. Plus double the warmth.


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

Your set is great looking and the knitting is perfect. I also knit the way that most comfortable for me. The floats are done very well with the tension great.


----------



## violinistPat (May 24, 2012)

The set is beautiful, and perfect for Buffalo weather! We lived in Amherst NY for 10 years, and I knit a great many warm items for winter. I always love the projects you post and the supportive help you give KP'ers! Keep up the great work.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

this is a fun knit to see what evolves stitch by stitch,I am gonna do more of this, I have tried to make sweaters for me but I am a plus size and feel like and elephant so the hats,mits scarfs its for me,oh I love making socks too...your hat is beautiful.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Wow I saw that pattern and didn't care for it on their site but seeing your hat is making me give it a second look. You color choice is much better than the Cascade picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Gamquilter said:


> thanks for sharing, it is beautiful and now on my list.......you just used one panel of pattern for the mitten, right? Pat


Thank you for the compliments. The mittens actually have a different chart for the front, palm, wrist and thumb. Sounds complicated but it really is not. Just one stitch at a time!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. I am going to check out the Sanquhar designs and the Cinquefoil hat. The hat name sounds familiar to me... perhaps I have seen it posted here or on Ravelry.

Thanks everyone for looking, commenting and sharing. Love KP!


----------



## lydican (Oct 4, 2011)

Your talent is incredible!!!! I have always loved the look of fairisle, nordic, and aran. I have mastered aran, but haven't had the courage to try multiple colors. Some day I will try.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Amy this is lovely as always .so pleased you showed the inside as well.enjoy sking.


----------



## Cyndee623 (Jan 5, 2013)

That's beautiful. I've been thinking of trying to knit a Norweigan style dog sweater. But I didn't like the way the wrong side looked in a video I saw on this stlyle of knitting. Very messy looking. I thought "surlely there's a better way!" Glad to see that there is. I'll have to get the local yarn shop owner to help me out I'm sure!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

pretty


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


I can relate to doing it that way. I am a left handed thrower. I am doing the workshop though to see if I am doing everything right and to perhaps get more hints. The Norwegian style of knitting is my absolute favorite. Then aran and then gansey.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Amy, have you tried Cindy Wasners' Nordic designs?

Cindy is a sweet friend of mine, and has BEAUTIFUL designs.

[http://www.norskneedlework.com]


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

This is beautiful and I must have a go, thankyou for the link.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful hat and mittens. I hope to do more color work and hope it turns out as lovely as yours!!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

deechilders said:


> Amy, have you tried Cindy Wasners' Nordic designs?
> 
> Cindy is a sweet friend of mine, and has BEAUTIFUL designs.
> 
> [http://www.norskneedlework.com]


Thank you for that link. I have bookmarked it and put it in my favorites. I will be visiting there for yarn and maybe patterns.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice job. The decreases on the crown are so even and symmetrical. Precise workmanship like this is very impressive.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


You do beautiful work and this hat is very "smart" looking. Love the design.

I am still learning so much about knitting. Question: isn't the end result about the same whether you carry your yarn or use bobbins?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

deechilders said:


> Amy, have you tried Cindy Wasners' Nordic designs?
> 
> Cindy is a sweet friend of mine, and has BEAUTIFUL designs.
> 
> [http://www.norskneedlework.com]


Thank you so much for posting the link. I LOVE her patterns. I have put Tracy's Sirlker Hat and Futhark Mittens in the cart for my husband to purchase for me.

I love these designs and have a couple of free ones that I want to knit. I found I am a bit particular about which designs I prefer. I stay away from the birds and snowflakes and lean towards the pretty patterns (with no motif in them, I guess).

Thanks for posting this link. I am afraid I might be addicted to her patterns. I can see purchasing quite a collection from her site!
:thumbup: :roll: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Your projects are great!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd like to try that knitting style, your's is beautiful.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Wow Amy, this is really beautiful. You must have a lot of patience!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful, Amy. I too love Nordic style and Fair Isle. It keeps my interest more than any other style of knitting. It is so much fun to watch the beautiful pattern emerge as you knit.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Love it Amy!!! I once made hubby and daughters all matching ski sweaters with this method, but had a really hard time keeping the "carries" flat, always wanted to pucker up. May have to give it another try after seeing your beautiful hat. Any suggestions for keeping it flat?


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> This is it. I have ways loved the traditional look of Nordic style knitting. I recently began knitting this style again (I did a couple of pairs of mittens last year) and I realize that this is really the style of knitting I enjoy the most.
> 
> Of course I will always enjoy lace knitting and baby items and top down sweaters and afghans and all the other things I knit, I just think that THIS is my favorite.
> 
> ...


Amy you never seem to amaze me. You are one talented lady. Not only do you always do such beautiful work you are so fast! I wish I just had 1oz of your talent. You are so inspiring. I still haven't gotten the hang of floating or carrying the yarn so I just stay away from it. I really need to get with someone who can guide me. Thank you for always sharing with us.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Wow Amy, this is really beautiful. You must have a lot of patience!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful!! Is that type difficult to do? I keep thinking I would like to do that.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful....


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

You are amazing!


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

I find this form of knitting very interesting and want to start something. Thinking of a scarf, a Christmas stocking or a hat. Yours is lovely and I hope to knitting. I downloaded a pattern chart the other day.

Good luck with your knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lovely, Amy.
This style of "double knitting" has been used traditionally in Newfoundland.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful work! Impressive, actually. I'm going to try to do this with the workshop here on KP that starts tomorrow. Thanks for sharing the pattern.
Nice job!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Great job on the outside and inside of the hat.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I find carrying the yarns to be very easy...


Do you find that the stitches sometimes pucker? Or do you have a suggestion for how to avoid it?
Here is a picture of a pair of gunner's mitts that I made recently. Notice how the top appears ridged. This disappears after they have been washed & maybe blocking would remedy it but I don't have the patience for that.
It is odd that on the palm, which is simply the two colours alternating as on the top, the stitches on my first needle are flat & the ones on the second needle are ridged. Not just this pair - it always happens.
Anyway, this is the traditional diamonds & quarters pattern.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! Your work is VERY impressive!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Amy,beautiful work as always.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I find carrying the yarns to be very easy...
> ...


I love your mittens. As I said, I am self-taught and my method comes from trial and error. I could never pick apart your knitting because it is wonderful. I noticed on my first project of this type that my stitches puckered. I tend to be a bit of a "neat freak" and that applies to my knitting. When I do standard knitting I like to make sure that all my stitches are even and like to "snug up" my yarn to make sure that the tension is even and none of the stitches are loose.

This goes out the window when knitting this style of colorwork. I find that the looser I hold my yarn the better. I even "let go" of the yarn before it comes off the needle when working with colors to help make sure the stitches are not too tight. (When I knit normally, I hold the yarn until the stitch is completed.... with my finger. When I knit like this, I wrap the yarn around the stitch and kind of let it flick or fly off the needle by itself) Letting the yarn and stitch slip off the needle itself puts no tension on the stitch and therefore will naturally be a bit looser. This method works for me to avoid the puckering that occurred on my first project.

Like I said, I learn and adjust by trial and error and doing what works for me. I am quite sure that if I joined the workshop that I would learn better and easier ways, but I find that part of the fun of knitting is figuring out how to do it by myself.

I think your mittens are gorgeous and I would love to make a pair myself. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful hat and mitts, very nicely made


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> This is it. I have ways loved the traditional look of Nordic style knitting. I recently began knitting this style again (I did a couple of pairs of mittens last year) and I realize that this is really the style of knitting I enjoy the most.
> 
> Of course I will always enjoy lace knitting and baby items and top down sweaters and afghans and all the other things I knit, I just think that THIS is my favorite.
> 
> ...


Amy, I have some old knitting Mcalls magazines from the '70's. I had posted a Nordic Dress Pattern, maybe last year sometime. It was a no-no. But, I bet you would love it. May still be searchable. (?)
It's a real beauty.
You did a great job on yours! :-D


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

LOVE it! Fantastic work!!!


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

So that your colors will not BLEED add some VINEGAR yes VIVEGAR to your wash water. Trust me it really works. I use it on all of my laundry loads, it is also a great fabric softener in the rinse cycle. Try it you might like it. Keeps colors bright, and not faded. Again TRY IT.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> PERFECT! Inside looks as good as the outside. :lol:


I was about to write something very similar, but this says it all..... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

How would you rate the Skill Level for the hat? Your work is awesome - I love the hat, too.


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

Beautiful job. Love your colors.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Nice Set. Great job! They will look nice with your white scarf you made recently.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome, Amy! barutiful patterns and beautifully knottied. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and the extra warmth will be wonderful.


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> This is it. I have ways loved the traditional look of Nordic style knitting. I recently began knitting this style again (I did a couple of pairs of mittens last year) and I realize that this is really the style of knitting I enjoy the most.
> 
> Of course I will always enjoy lace knitting and baby items and top down sweaters and afghans and all the other things I knit, I just think that THIS is my favorite.
> 
> ...


AmyKnits those are just plain beautiful! One day in the next decade, I hope to be able to knit something somewhere similar! Right now I am just learning to knit in the Continental style and it just "clicked" with me with regards to yarn tension and hand and needle coordination. Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely pattern. I have made a copy of it. Thanks for sharing. Norita


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Very, very pretty and well done. When I was a teenager, a million years ago, I made argyle and beer mug socks for my boy "friends" in high school. I also carried the colors but they complained on getting their toes caught in the threads, so I had to change to a type of bobbin that I don't see in the stores anymore. Made a neater inside for them and their toenails. LOL

I will be moving to Alaska in a few years and have saved this pattern to do for myself at that time. I live in California now, so no use for it here.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful job Amy!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Amy, we need to see a pic of you modeling your new hat! :mrgreen: 

I have always said that you can't go wrong with black & white ... it's so classy looking.


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful hat and mitts. Wish I could learn this type of knitting. It looks very difficult. Maybe one day. Great job.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Perfect skiwear, Amy. Stay warm.. One of the joys of retirement...no more Buffalo winters.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

These are gorgeous! Your knitting appears flawless! Very well done! 
Thank you for sharing the lovely pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful... I would love to be able to do work like this.. it looks so intimadating...


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Pretty and warm...thanks for sharing and motivating!Could you pl suggest the yarn also, what did you use?


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Amy your work is as beautiful as ever..


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice work, Amy!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

What beautiful work you have done. I'm very fond of the Scandinavian style also and have been tinkering with a couple of patterns for gloves. So very nice work you do and the inside is so clean and neat. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Once again Amy you do such beautiful knitting, you are amazing as what you can do. Such a variety of knitting and beautifuly done.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks great, but hard. Do you just run the yarn you are not using under the yarn you are using? How long did it take to finish the hat and gloves? Did you have any problems? Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

You did a great job.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very smart!


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

Amy---As ever, you are totally amazing!!! AND, you share both projects and knowledge..........wow


----------



## ali-knitter (Jan 30, 2013)

That is really pretty! I love the design on the hat.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Amy, you continue to amaze and impress us with your finished projects! Total WOW factor here!!!
Where do you find the time to do all these things??


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> This is it. I have ways loved the traditional look of Nordic style knitting. I recently began knitting this style again (I did a couple of pairs of mittens last year) and I realize that this is really the style of knitting I enjoy the most.
> 
> Of course I will always enjoy lace knitting and baby items and top down sweaters and afghans and all the other things I knit, I just think that THIS is my favorite.
> 
> ...


I have always admired this type of knitting. I believe this and cables are my favourite. Unfortunately, fairisle (Nordic) looks very intimidating to me, especially with the carrying of the yarn. Your knitting is quite admirable. Wish I could do it.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Oh wow, nice, nice, nice!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

wow


----------



## queenofallcrafts (Mar 27, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Amy, Love your work. Thank you for posting it. I'm very interested. . Years ago I used to do what we called Fair Isle knitting. Maybe we were not using the correct name as it resulted in looking like what you are doing. As I remember the patterns had charts but also had written instructions and you could use either the chart or the written pattern depending on which you preferred. Is it hard to find such patterns? I have tried but seem to be only able to find patterns with charts which I find hard to read. However perhaps if I google Nordic patterns I will do better. I can't try until after 11th as someone (grandkids on holidays?) has used all our internet download time this month.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

What beautiful work. Like someone else mentioned, I would try this in double knitting so I could reverse it. It would also give the main color difference for variety that way, wouldn't it? Either way, your hat and gloves are simply gorgeous!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> This is it. I have ways loved the traditional look of Nordic style knitting. I recently began knitting this style again (I did a couple of pairs of mittens last year) and I realize that this is really the style of knitting I enjoy the most.
> 
> Of course I will always enjoy lace knitting and baby items and top down sweaters and afghans and all the other things I knit, I just think that THIS is my favorite.
> 
> ...


Great colors and your work is lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

There is a knitting with color workshop going on right now (just started on Feb. 4th) that shows how to knit fair isle, mosaic, etc. It's on KP under the workshop areas.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


I am left handed and I throw yarns the same way. I don't have alot of experience with this but I do enjoy this technique sigh aw heck now you have tempted me I'll send a picture when I finish!!! It might be a little while cause I bit on the adult EZ surprize jacket knit -a- long too oh well a knitter's projects are ongoing sigh


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nicely done, Amy!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful job! Very nice set. :thumbup:


----------



## aannggeell (Dec 7, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------

